# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Κέρκυρα (1943) [Kerkyra, BP 48]

## Espresso Venezia

Πολλές οι αναφορές στο φόρουμ για το παλιό πορθμείο με το όνομα _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_. 

Στην φωτό που έχει παραθέσει ο _Appia_1978_, _διακρίνουμε_ το (μικρό) _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ δίπλα στο _ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ_.

Ο _CORFU_ έχει παραθέσει _αυτήν την φωτό_ από το _1958_, αλλά _και αυτήν_ από την επίσκεψη του Κ. Καραμανλή το _1961_ στην Κέρκυρα (το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ δεξιά, σε πρώτο πλάνο το _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_)




> Παρατηρώ οτι το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ είχε το κομοδέσιο πλώρα,  αντίθετα δηλαδή από τις άλλες παντόφλες/μετασκευασμένα πολεμικά. Και  αυτό κάποιο ίδους πολεμικό πρέπει να ήταν. Ξέρουμε μέχρι πότε  ταξίδεψε;





> Το Κέρκυρα ήταν πλωτός γερμανικός γερανός που εγκατέλειψαν οι γερμανοί στον WW2και που αργότερα μετατράπηκε σε φεριμπότ να σημειώσω ότι ήταν το 1ο φεριμπότ στην γραμμή



Από το μέλος _taasos_, φωτό με πολύ όμορφα χρώματα στο _λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας_.

Και τέλος η _ασπρόμαυρη φωτό_ που παρέθεσε πριν λίγες μόλις ημέρες ο _T.S.S. APOLLON_, με την περιγραφή : _"Το Κερκυρα εν πλω   το 1969   σε φωτογραφια του   Peter Stafford_"

Ο καλός φίλος _emmpapad (ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ)_ μας ενημερώνει για το ιστορικό του μικρού πλοίου :

_"Το πλοίο ήταν παλιό κατεστραμένο αποβατικό του 1943 και παραχωρήθηκε το 1949 στον Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ.
Εγγράφηκε αρχικά στο νηολόγιο φορτηγίδων Κέρκυρας με αριθμό 113 τον 07/1957 και χαρακτηρίστηκε πλωτός γερανός έχοντας διπλό κρένι για απομάκρυνση ναυαγίων.
Τον 11/1957 μετασκευάζεται σε πορθμείο και νηολογείται στον Πειραιά με αριθμό 1367 στη Β΄ κλάση.
Τον 02/1988 μεταφέρεται στο νηολόγιο φορτηγίδων Πειραιά με αριθμό 2387 και τον 05/1988 μετακινείται στο νηολόγιο φορτηγίδων Βόλου με αριθμό 218 μέχρι τον 05/2005 που πωλείται σε εταιρία της Τουρκίας πιθανά για διάλυση. Μέχρι και την διαγραφή του το 2005 δεν άλλαξε όνομα."_

To παλιό μικρό _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_, για άγνωστους λόγους, δεν πήγε τελικά για διάλυση στην Τουρκία. Παρέμεινε στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Βόλου, και συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται μέχρι και τις ημέρες μας (ότι τουλάχιστον έχει απομείνει) στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη, όπου χρησιμεύει σαν "προβλήτα" θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε, για εργασίες και πρόσβαση στα πλοία που δένουν ανά καιρούς στο ναυπηγείο.

Δύο φωτό από τον Αύγουστο 2012,

30.jpg

και άλλη μία λίγο παλαιότερη, περίπου πριν δύο χρόνια.

31.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

H αρχική ταυτότητα του ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ παραμένει καλά κρυμένη. Θα μπορούσε να ήταν ένα ακόμη αγγλικό αποβατικό αλλά η πληροφορία του taasos περί σκάφους που εγκατέλειψαν οι Γερμανοί ίσως είναι σωστή. Το λέω αυτό γιατί το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ είχε γερμανικές μηχανές Manheim κατασκευής 1942. Ίσως να ήταν κάποιο γερμανικό αποβατικό είτε τύπου Siebel Ferry είτε MFP. Θα μπορούσε όμως να είναι και συμμαχικό αποβατικό και οι μηχανές να είχαν τοποθετεί αργότερα τη δεκαετία του 50 και να ανήκαν σε άλλο σκάφος. 
Ίσως οι διαστάσεις του να βοηθήσουν στην εξακρίβωση της ταυτότητας του. Αρχικά είχε μήκος 40,6 μέτρα και πλάτος 11,5 και στη συνέχεια επιμηκήνθηκε στα 54 μέτρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία παραπομπή στην φωτογραφία που ανεβάσαμε σήμερα στο θέμα "Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της Κέρκυρας", όπου _βλέπουμε το πλοίο κατάπλωρα_ στο παλιό λιμάνι του νησιού.

----------


## a.molos

Σε αυτή την φωτογραφία που αναδημοσιεύω απο το πολύ καλό site https://www.facebook.com/groups/aito...target&fref=nf, ίσως κρύβεται το παρελθόν του ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ. Προσέξτε το πλοίο και θα δείτε καταπλητκτικές ομοιότητες με το 1ο πορθμείο της Κέρκυρας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία. Όπως και το σχόλιο που την συνοδεύει στην ιστοσελίδα όπου αναρτήθηκε :
_
"Κρυονέρι,  27.10.1943, αποβίβαση Γερμανών στρατιωτών. To οχηματαγωγό πλοίο είναι το "ADIGE"_

και το οποίο συνηγορεί στα όσα ήδη γνωρίζαμε, ότι δηλαδή το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ ήταν πρώην γερμανικό αποβατικό. Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση όμως που δεν είναι αυτό το ίδιο (υποθέτω πως οι γερμανοί δεν θα διέθεταν μόνο ένα), σίγουρα θα πρόκειται για κάποιο αποβατικό πλοίο αδελφό - ίδιου τύπου.

Να κάνω ωστόσο και μία διόρθωση. Το *ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ* δεν ήταν το πρώτο πορθμείο της Κέρκυρας, αλλά το τρίτο. Δρομολογήθηκε τέλη του 1957 με αρχές του 1958, μετά δηλαδή τα _ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ_ (μετέπειτα ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ της Πάτρας) το 1955, και _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_ το 1956.

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη φίλε Αντώνη. To ADIGE είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1927 για το Ιταλικό Π.Ν. και έπεσε στα χέρια των Γερμανών στην Πάτρα στις 9.9.1943. Οι πληροφορίες που είχα από Ιταλούς ήταν οτι το αυτο-βυθίσαν στην Πάτρα οι ίδιοι οι Γερμανοί τον Αύγουστο του 1944. Ωστόσο το πλοίο συμμετείχε στη μεταφορά Γερμανών τραυματιών στην Ιτέα στις 4.10.44 και ο φίλος Γεώργος Καρέλας που ερευνά συστηματικά την ιστορία του Πατραϊκού αναφέρει οτι αυτοβυθίστηκε στην Ιτέα. 
Ανεβάζω μια φωτογραφία του στον Τάραντα:
Adige.jpg

και μια από το ebay:
$_57.JPG

To πλοίο είχε μια πολύ ιδιαίτερη σχεδίαση όπως βλέπουμε. Είχε μήκος 47 μέτρα και το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ όταν νηολογήθηκε αναφέρεται ως 40,6 μέτρα. Η πιο σημαντική διαφορά όμως μεταξύ τους είναι οτι το ADIGE είχε τον καταπέλτη στην πλώρη και την υπερκατασκευή πρύμα, ενώ το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ είχε τον καταπέλτη πρύμα. Από όσο γνωρίζω το ADIGE δεν είχε αδελφά πλοία αλλά θα ρωτήσω τους Ιταλούς ειδικούς για τυχόν παρόμοια.
0532.jpg
πηγή

----------


## a.molos

> Πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη φίλε Αντώνη. To ADIGE είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1927 για το Ιταλικό Π.Ν. και έπεσε στα χέρια των Γερμανών στην Πάτρα στις 9.9.1943. Οι πληροφορίες που είχα από Ιταλούς ήταν οτι το αυτο-βυθίσαν στην Πάτρα οι ίδιοι οι Γερμανοί τον Αύγουστο του 1944. Ωστόσο το πλοίο συμμετείχε στη μεταφορά Γερμανών τραυματιών στην Ιτέα στις 4.10.44 και ο φίλος Γεώργος Καρέλας που ερευνά συστηματικά την ιστορία του Πατραϊκού αναφέρει οτι αυτοβυθίστηκε στην Ιτέα. 
> Ανεβάζω μια φωτογραφία του στον Τάραντα:
> Adige.jpg
> 
> και μια από το ebay:
> $_57.JPG
> 
> To πλοίο είχε μια πολύ ιδιαίτερη σχεδίαση όπως βλέπουμε. Είχε μήκος 47 μέτρα και το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ όταν νηολογήθηκε αναφέρεται ως 40,6 μέτρα. Η πιο σημαντική διαφορά όμως μεταξύ τους είναι οτι το ADIGE είχε τον καταπέλτη στην πλώρη και την υπερκατασκευή πρύμα, ενώ το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ είχε τον καταπέλτη πρύμα. Από όσο γνωρίζω το ADIGE δεν είχε αδελφά πλοία αλλά θα ρωτήσω τους Ιταλούς ειδικούς για τυχόν παρόμοια.
> 0532.jpg
> πηγή


Εχω την αίσθηση ότι δε μοιάζει με αυτό της φωτογραφίας που ανέβασα, εκτός εάν έγινε μετασκευή ή υπήρχε και άλλο πλοίο με το όδιο όνομα ή έχει γίνει λάθος στο όνομα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Αντώνη.

Το πλοίο στην φωτό που παρέθεσε, μοιάζει πάρα πολύ με το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ, αλλά σχεδόν καθόλου με το πλοίο στις φωτό που παρέθεσε ο Άρης. Λογικά, όπως έγραψε και ο Αντώνης, ή υπήρξαν δύο πλοία με το ίδιο όνομα ADIGE, ή είναι λάθος αναφορά αυτό το όνομα για το πλοίο στο Κρυονέρι (Μεσολόγγι).

----------


## Ellinis

To ADIGE ήταν το πρώτο αποβατικό του Ιταλικού ΠΝ και δεν ύπηρξε άλλο συνονόματo, παρά μετά τον πόλεμο. Δεν ήταν και ιδιαίτερα επιτυχημένο και έτσι η επόμενη γενιά, η κλάση Sesia, ήταν κάπως διαφοροποιημένη. Και τα τέσσερα πλοία της δεν βυθίστηκαν στην Ελλάδα, οπότε δεν μπορεί να έχουν σχέση με το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ - εξάλλου διαφέραν αρκετά. Σχετικά με τα ιταλικά αποβατικά μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ. Ανεβάζω ξανά τη φωτογραφία του αποβατικού στο Κρυονέρι σε μεγαλύτερη διάσταση, όπως είχε αναρτηθεί στο ebay.

αδιγε.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φωτογραφια του ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ στο ebay


_http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-FERRY...gAAOSwdGFYyHy~

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όμορφη φωτό, πιθανολογώ ότι είναι τραβηγμένη σε άφιξη του μικρού φέρρυ στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Το αστείο του πράγματος είναι ότι στον τίτλο που παρατίθεται στο ebay το αναφέρουν ως .....ΩΡΩΠΟΣ : "*GREECE FERRY BOAT "OROPOS" AUGUST 1962"* και βέβαια είναι απορίας άξιον από που το συμπέραναν, ούτε καν που μοιάζουν στο ελάχιστο στους χαρακτήρες τα ονόματα Κέρκυρα και Ωρωπός.

----------


## Ellinis

Αποβίβαση ενός λεωφορείου εποχής από το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ.

kerkira.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> H αρχική ταυτότητα του ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ παραμένει καλά κρυμένη.


Κάτι ακόμα που δεν γνωρίζουμε για το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ, είναι τόσο το πότε αποσύρθηκε από τα δρομολόγια ως επιβατηγό της γραμμής Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας, όσο και το που δούλεψε κατόπιν.

Γνωρίζουμε από έγκυρα στοιχεία ότι δούλευε στην γραμμή σίγουρα μέχρι το 1970, παρόλο που σε αυτήν είχαν πλέον δρομολογηθεί νέες παντόφλες, όπως οι ΕΙΡΗΝΗ, ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α, ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ, ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π. Από το 1970 όμως και ύστερα, το βλέπω πολύ πολύ δύσκολο (έως και απίθανο) να μπορούσε να σταθεί στην γραμμή όταν πιά σταδιακά εντάχθηκαν σε αυτή καμμιά δεκαριά ακόμα και μάλιστα νεότευκτες παντόφλες (ας μην παραθέσω ονόματα). Λογικά λοιπόν, έχουμε ένα "κενό" κάπου γύρω στα δεκαοκτώ χρόνια (κατά προσέγγιση), μέχρι δηλαδή το 1988 που όπως έχει αναφερθεί και σε παλαιότερο ποστ το πλοίο μεταφέρθηκε στο νηολόγιο φορτηγίδων Πειραιά αρχικά και λίγο μετά στο νηολόγιο φορτηγίδων Βόλου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κάτι ακόμα που δεν γνωρίζουμε για το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ, είναι τόσο το πότε αποσύρθηκε από τα δρομολόγια ως επιβατηγό της γραμμής Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας, όσο και το που δούλεψε κατόπιν.


Aπό τον συγχωρεμένο τον πατέρα μου,μέγα καραβολάτρη του καιρού του,γνωρίζω ότι ήταν αποβατικό χωρίς άλλες λεπτομέρειες.
Προσωπικά το θυμάμαι δεμένο στο Αμπελάκι αρχές δεκαετίας 70,ίσως κ λίγο μετά.

----------


## Ellinis

Ήταν αποβατικό που χρησιμοποιήθηκε μεταπολεμικά και μέχρι το 1958 ως πλωτός γερανός. _Εδώ_ έγραψα καποιες σκέψεις σχετικά με τη μετασκευή του και την πιθανότητα να είναι προϊόν σχεδίων του ναυπηγού Κ. Στεφανίδη. Τόσο αυτό όσο και το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ που μετασκευάστηκε λίγο αργότερα είχαν υποστεί μεταφορά του κομοδέσιου πλώρα και άνοιγμα καταπέλτη με διαπλάτυνση της πρύμνης που φαίνεται να μοιάζουν αρκετά. 
kerkira2.jpg

Κοιτάζοντας πάντως το πλοίο, πριν και μετά την επιμήκυνση του, παρατηρώ οτι οι εξαγωγές του μηχανοστασίου φαίνεται να είναι πίσω από τη γέφυρα. Είναι κάτι παράξενο, να είναι οι μηχανές πλώρα. 
kerkira.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> _Εδώ_ έγραψα καποιες σκέψεις σχετικά με τη μετασκευή του και την πιθανότητα να είναι προϊόν σχεδίων του ναυπηγού Κ. Στεφανίδη.......
> .......Κοιτάζοντας πάντως το πλοίο, πριν και μετά την επιμήκυνση του, παρατηρώ οτι οι εξαγωγές του μηχανοστασίου φαίνεται να είναι πίσω από τη γέφυρα. Είναι κάτι παράξενο, να είναι οι μηχανές πλώρα.


Άρη υπό τον φόβο να λέω κάποια κοτσάνα, εννοείς τα δύο ψηλά "μακρυνάρια" (δεν γνωρίζω πως να τα πω) που έχω μαρκάρει εδώ ???

kerkyra 1958.jpg

Αυτά πάντως αφαιρέθηκαν κατά την δεύτερη μετασκευή του, μιας και το πλοίο δεν είχε δεχθεί μόνο μία. Στην αρχική του μορφή (εννοώ ως επιβατηγό, μετά την πρώτη μετασκευή του 1957-1958) το βλέπουμε _εδώ_. Ενώ αργότερα (άγνωστο πότε) το πλοίο επιμηκύνθηκε και η υπερκατασκευή του επεκτάθηκε κάποια μέτρα προς την πλευρά της πρύμης βέβαια, αλλά και διαπλατύνθηκε στον χώρο τουλάχιστον του γκαράζ αφού προστέθηκαν "εξωτερικά" οι πλαινοί διάδρομοι επιβατών, όπως το βλέπουμε _εδώ_.

----------


## Ellinis

> Άρη υπό τον φόβο να λέω κάποια κοτσάνα, εννοείς τα δύο ψηλά "μακρυνάρια" (δεν γνωρίζω πως να τα πω) που έχω μαρκάρει εδώ ???
> 
> kerkyra 1958.jpg
> 
> Αυτά πάντως αφαιρέθηκαν κατά την δεύτερη μετασκευή του, μιας και το πλοίο δεν είχε δεχθεί μόνο μία. Στην αρχική του μορφή (εννοώ ως επιβατηγό, μετά την πρώτη μετασκευή του 1957-1958) το βλέπουμε _εδώ_. Ενώ αργότερα (άγνωστο πότε) το πλοίο επιμηκύνθηκε και η υπερκατασκευή του επεκτάθηκε κάποια μέτρα προς την πλευρά της πρύμης βέβαια, αλλά και διαπλατύνθηκε στον χώρο τουλάχιστον του γκαράζ αφού προστέθηκαν "εξωτερικά" οι πλαινοί διάδρομοι επιβατών, όπως το βλέπουμε _εδώ_.


Ναι Γιώργο αυτές τις δυο εξαγωγές εννοώ. 
Όμως για τις μορφές του πλοίου, εγώ τις βλέπω ανάποδα. Όσο ήταν λευκό το βλέπω "κοντύτερο" απ' ότι όσο ήταν γκρι. Δηλαδή θεωρώ οτι με την επιμήκυνση μειώθηκε η υπερκατασκευή. Την δε διαπλάτυνση την είχε υποστεί εξαρχής στο επίπεδο του καταστρώματος του γκαράζ. Καθώς ανέβαινε προς τα πάνω ο εξωτερικός μπουλμές μου οτι φαίνεται αρχικά σταματούσε για να δώσει χώρο στο διάδρομο των επιβατών που ήταν και η οροφή του διαπλατυνμένου τμήματος. Όταν επιμηκύνθηκε νομίζω οτι σηκώθηκε το παραπέτο μέχρι πάνω και έτσι ο διάδρομος βρέθηκε από την μέσα πλευρά "κλειστός". Παρατήρησε επίσης οτι στη "γκρί" φάση του πλοίου, έχει τετραγωνιστεί περαιτέρω η πρύμνη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Άρη με όλον τον σεβασμό που τρέφω προς το πρόσωπο σου, θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου απαντήσω επιγραμματικά : "Ούτε μία στο εκατομμύριο".

1ον. Σε _αυτή την φωτογραφία_ από την επίσκεψη του Κ. Καραμανλή στην Κέρκυρα το _1961_, βλέπουμε το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ σε χρώμα γκρι, με τις εξαγωγές στο ντεκ της γέφυρας και χωρίς τους πλαινούς διαδρόμους επιβατών, η πρόσβαση δηλαδή των επιβατών στην υπερκατασκευή γινόταν "περπατώντας" μέσα στο γκαράζ, κάτι άλλωστε που ίσχυε και σε πολλές από τις πρώτες πρώτες ελληνικής κατασκευής παντόφλες (δεν υπήρχαν αρχικά πλαινοί διάδρομοι επιβατών).

2ον. Σε _αυτή την φωτογραφία_ (επάνω, εν πλω, στα λευκά, με μεγαλύτερη υπερκατασκευή και με πλαινούς πλέον διαδρόμους επιβατών) βλέπουμε το πλοίο εν έτει_ 1969_ (φωτογράφος Peter Stafford - 1969). Σε σχέση με την κάτω εικόνα, παρατήρησε ότι στην επάνω διακρίνεται στα πλαινά του πλοίου μία "μαύρη γραμμή" που πάει μέχρι πρύμα. Αυτή οφείλεται στην δημιουργία των πλαινών διαδρόμων οι οποίοι δημιουργήθηκαν - επεκτάθηκαν κατά αυτόν τον τρόπο (_παράδειγμα από άλλη παντόφλα_).

3ον. Υπάρχει φωτογραφία στο διαδίκτυο με το πλοίο στην ίδια ακριβώς μορφή με την παραπάνω φωτό του Peter Stafford, δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας έχοντας δίπλα του την παντόφλα _ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ_, έστω ίδιας χρονιάς δηλαδή ή και μεταγενέστερη του _1969_ κατά την οποία κατασκευάστηκε το _ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ_. Όπως επίσης υπάρχουν πλάνα του πλοίου σε αυτήν την μορφή στην ταινία "Η αρχόντισα και ο αλήτης" του *1968*.

4ον. Παρατήρησε στην παρακάτω φωτό με το πλοίο στα "λευκά", τους πλαινούς διαδρόμους επιβατών, οι οποίοι όπως προείπα, στην δεύτερη μετασκευή βγήκαν "έξω" από το πλοίο, ουσιαστικά διαπλατύνοντας το.

001.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Με βάση τις ημερομηνίες δεν χωράει αμφιβολία πως η "γκρι" μορφή προηγήθηκε της "άσπρης". 'Οπως και αν έχει αυτό το σκάφος εξακολουθεί και με προβληματίζει. Όλες οι πληροφορίες δείχνουν οτι αρχικά ήταν αποβατικό, όμως αποβατικό με καταπέλτη πάνω από τις προπέλες; Και με μηχανοστάσιο πλώρα; Aν ήταν πράγματι αποβατικό, τότε ο ναυπηγός που το μετασκεύασε (από πλωτό γερανό σε πορθμείο) πρέπει να άνοιξε νέο καταπέλτη πρύμνα και να έχτισε νέα πλώρη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εδώ συμφωνούμε Άρη, πράγματι το μυστηριώδες _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ κρατάει καλά κρυμμένα τα μυστικά του.

Εκτός του καθαρά ναυπηγικού – μετασκευαστικού (αρχικά) ζητήματος που συζητάμε, ας μην ξεχνάμε πως εκτός των κάπου δεκαοκτώ χρόνων (1970 – 1988) που δεν γνωρίζουμε που βρίσκεται το πλοίο και ως τι δραστηριοποιείται (έχω αναφερθεί παραπάνω), ακόμα μεγαλύτερο μυστήριο καλύπτει και τα πρώτα χρόνια του στην χώρα μας. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που μας είχε δώσει παλαιότερα ο emmpapad (Μανώλης Παπαδάκης) επρόκειτο για κατεστραμμένο αποβατικό του _1943_ που παραχωρήθηκε το _1949_ στον Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ. και το πρωτοβρίσκουμε στα ελληνικά νηολόγια μόλις τον Ιούλιο του _1957_ ως πλωτό γερανό μόνο για τέσσερις μήνες. Που βρισκόταν από το τέλος (έστω) του πολέμου έως το _1949_ που παραχωρήθηκε στον Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ. (ήταν κάπου εγκατελειμμένο, ημιβυθισμένο, βυθισμένο ???) και κατόπιν που βρισκόταν και ως τι από το _1949_ έως το _1957_ ??? Μιλάμε δηλαδή για ένα ακόμα κενό, γύρω στα δεκατρία χρόνια. Το μόνα απόλυτα σίγουρα λοιπόν που γνωρίζουμε για το πλοίο είναι ότι πρόκειται για πρώην γερμανικό αποβατικό, ότι δούλεψε στην γραμμή της Κέρκυρας ως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ από το _1958_ έως και το _1970_ περίπου, και τέλος ότι κατέληξε στο ναυπηγείο της Αμαλιάπολης όπου και βρίσκεται μέχρι σήμερα. 

Δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος αν θα μπορέσουμε ποτέ να μάθουμε πλήρη ή τουλάχιστον περισσότερα στοιχεία για το ιστορικό του. Μέχρι όμως να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, το μόνο που μας μένει είναι να κάνουμε υποθέσεις και να «πλάθουμε σενάρια». Ιδού λοιπόν η δική μου άποψη.

Το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένο με το γερμανικό αποβατικό που έχουμε δει _στην φωτό από το Κρυονέρι το 1943_. Είτε είναι το ίδιο (φυσικά όχι με το όνομα _ADIGE_), είτε υπήρχαν και άλλα δύο τρία αδελφάκια του. Χάριν της ευκολίας στην συνέχιση της συζήτησης όμως θα υποθέσουμε ότι το αποβατικό στο Κρυονέρι είναι το ίδιο το μετέπειτα _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_.

Η πλώρη του γερμανικού αποβατικού είναι στην μεριά του καταπέλτη (παρατήρησε τα παράθυρα στην γέφυρα) και συνακόλουθα η πρύμη του η οποία λογικά ήταν «τετραγωνισμένη», προς την πλευρά της θάλασσας. Αρα κατά την πρώτη μετασκευή του (από πλωτό γερανό σε πορθμείο) δεν χρειάστηκε να ανοίξει νέος καταπέλτης πρύμα, αφού απλά η πρώην πλώρη του γερμανικού αποβατικού  μετετράπη σε πρύμη στο _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_.

Πάλι στο γερμανικό αποβατικό παρατήρησε τον πανύψηλο ιστό που τότε βρισκόταν πίσω από την γέφυρα, και ο ίδιος (και πάλι πανύψηλος) υπάρχει και στο _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_, και πάλι πίσω από την γέφυρα, μόνο που τώρα έχουμε αμοιβαία αλλαγή των «θέσεων» πλώρης και πρύμης.

Συμβαίνει πολλές φορές στην ζωή να συναντάμε κάτι το περίεργο, το πρωτοφανές, και μετά από την αρχική μας αντίδραση να καθόμαστε και να το αναλύουμε σχολαστικά. Συνήθως όμως η σωστή σκέψη αποδεικνύεται αυτή η πρώτη μας, η αυθόρμητη, η αρχική αντίδραση. Όταν πριν πολλά χρόνια είχα δει το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ για πρώτη φορά σε φωτογραφία, η πρώτη μου αυθόρμητη σκέψη ήταν ότι κάποιος είχε πάρει τον χώρο του γκαράζ από μία παντόφλα και του είχε κολλήσει την πλώρη από κάποιο άλλο κομμένο συμβατικό πλοίο. Μήπως όμως τελικά αυτή είναι και η πραγματικότητα ???

_Σε αυτήν την φωτό του πλοίου_, με την πρώτη του μορφή ως πορθμείου, παρατηρούμε ότι υπήρχε ήδη το «φούσκωμα» στο σημείο που ενώνεται το γκαράζ με την υπερκατασκευή και την πλώρη. Φούσκωμα βέβαια που μεγάλωσε _ακόμα περισσότερο_ όταν αργότερα προστέθηκαν προς τα έξω κατά την δεύτερη μετασκευή οι διάδρομοι επιβατών, το οποίο όμως στην πρώτη μετασκευή λογικά δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει καθόλου από την στιγμή που πάνω στο ήδη υπάρχον γκαράζ του γερμανικού αποβατικού κτιζόταν εξ αρχής μία νέα πλώρη (ποιος ο λόγος σε μία ήδη υπάρχουσα κατασκευή πλάτους π.χ. δέκα μέτρων η επέκταση της να έχει πλάτος π.χ. εννιά μέτρα και να μην είναι στρωτές οι πλευρές του πλοίου από πλώρη μέχρι πρύμη ???).

Συνοψίζω. Παλιό κατεστραμμένο γερμανικό αποβατικό, αφαίρεση της παλιάς μικρής υπερκατασκευής με παραμονή του ψηλού ιστού, συνένωση με μία υπερκατασκευή με πλώρη και μηχανοστάσιο από άλλο πλοίο, νέοι άξονες προς την μεριά βέβαια της πρύμης (πρώην πλώρης) οι οποίοι νομίζω -και εξ όσων γνωρίζω- πως δεν θα ήταν αναγκαίο να φτάνουν και τέρμα πρύμα, και ιδού το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_. Παρατραβηγμένο σενάριο ??? Ίσως, αλλά όχι και εξωφρενικό πιστεύω.

----------


## Ellinis

Ενδιαφέρουσες οι σκέψεις σου Γιώργο. Ακόμη και αν δεν είναι όλες σωστές, μας βάζουμε να σκεφτούμε και από αυτό όλο κάτι καλό μπορεί να βγει. 
Τώρα σε σχέση με μερικά θέματα μπορώ να προσθέσω τα παρακάτω:



> Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που μας είχε δώσει παλαιότερα ο emmpapad (Μανώλης Παπαδάκης) επρόκειτο για κατεστραμμένο αποβατικό του _1943_ που παραχωρήθηκε το _1949_ στον Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ. και το πρωτοβρίσκουμε στα ελληνικά νηολόγια μόλις τον Ιούλιο του _1957_ ως πλωτό γερανό μόνο για τέσσερις μήνες. Που βρισκόταν από το τέλος (έστω) του πολέμου έως το _1949_  που παραχωρήθηκε στον Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ. (ήταν κάπου εγκατελειμμένο,  ημιβυθισμένο, βυθισμένο ???) και κατόπιν που βρισκόταν και ως τι από το _1949_ έως το _1957_ ??? Μιλάμε δηλαδή για ένα ακόμα κενό, γύρω στα δεκατρία χρόνια. Το μόνα απόλυτα σίγουρα λοιπόν που γνωρίζουμε για το πλοίο είναι ότι πρόκειται για πρώην γερμανικό αποβατικό,


Κατά την εγγραφή του σκάφους στα νηολόγια φορτηγίδων της Κέρκυρας (το Ιούλιο του 1957) ως πλωτού γερανού καταγράφηκε ως πρώην αποβατικό. Δεν αναφέρεται ούτε ως κατεστραμμένο, ούτε ως γερμανικό. Το οτι ήταν γερμανικό υπάρχει μόνο σε προφορικές αναφορές και μπορεί να είναι μερικώς σωστό. Δηλαδή να ήταν ένα αποβατικό που είχε πέσει στα χέρια των Γερμανών αλλά να ήταν πρίν ιταλικό ή ακόμη και βρετανικό. Πάντως τα αποβατικά που κατασκέυασαν οι Γερμανοί στον Β' ΠΠ δεν είχαν διαστάσεις που να ταιριάζουν με αυτές του ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ. Τα με MFP ήταν 47 Χ 6,5 μ., τα δε Siebel Ferry ήταν 32 Χ 15 μ. Επομένως μιλάμε για αποβατικό, που αν οι προφορικές μαρτυρίες είναι σωστές, είχε πέσει στα χέρια των Γερμανών αλλά είχε ναυπηγηθεί σε τρίτη χώρα.
Το οτι νηολογήθηκε μόλις τον Ιούλιο του 1957 στην Κέρκυρα έγινε γιατί το πλοίο πέρασε τότε από την ιδιοκτησία της Λιμενικής Αρχής Κέρκυρας στους ιδιώτες και έτσι ήταν απαραίτητη η νηολόγηση του. Δηλαδή όσο παρέμενε στην ιδιότητα του κράτους στερείτω νηολογίου. 
Και το οτι στον ΟΔΙΣΥ ανήκε από το 1949, γενά ένα ερώτημα. Γιατί στον ΟΔΙΣΥ όπου κατέληγε το πλεονάζον συμμαχικό υλικό; Αν ήταν ένα (γερμανικό) αποβατικό που ανελκύστηκε θα έπρεπε να ανήκε στον ΟΑΝ (Οργ. Ανελκύσεως Ναυαγίων). 
Όμως το τι έκανε από το 1949 ως το 1957 νομίζω οτι το μαρτυρά το "διπλό κρένι για απομάκρυνση ναυαγίων". Στην Κέρκυρα έγιναν αρκετές ανελκύσεις ναυαγίων και προφανώς το σκάφος χρησίμευσε σε αυτές ως πλωτός γερανός.




> Το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένο με το γερμανικό αποβατικό που έχουμε δει _στην φωτό από το Κρυονέρι το 1943_. Είτε είναι το ίδιο (φυσικά όχι με το όνομα _ADIGE_), είτε υπήρχαν και άλλα δύο τρία αδελφάκια του. Χάριν της ευκολίας στην συνέχιση της συζήτησης όμως θα υποθέσουμε ότι το αποβατικό στο Κρυονέρι είναι το ίδιο το μετέπειτα _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_.


 Έχω συζητήσει με τα μέλη της ιταλικής ομάδας μελέτης ιστορίας ναυτιλίας και ναυτικού AIDMEN και με διαβεβαίωσαν πως το ADIGE (το σκάφος στο Κρυνοέρι δηλαδή) δεν είχε αδελφά και όλα τα υπόλοιπα ιταλικά αποβατικά τους είναι γνωστό το τι απέγιναν κατά και μετά τον πόλεμο. Θεωρητικά πάντα, θα μπορούσε το ναυάγιο του ADIGE να είχε ανελκυστεί από τον ΟΑΝ και να είχε δωθεί για κάποιο λόγω που αγνοώ στον ΟΔΙΣΥ. Οι διαστάσεις του ADIGE (47 Χ 9,6 μ.) δεν ταιριάζουν όμως με το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ που αρχικά ήταν 40,6 Χ 11,5 μ. Και μπορούμε να πούμε οτι τα 9,6 μέτρα πλάτος του ADIGE έγιναν 11,55 μέτρα μετά τη διαπλάτυνση. Αλλά τα 6,5 μέτρα μήκους γιατί να κόπηκαν;




> Η πλώρη του γερμανικού αποβατικού είναι στην μεριά του καταπέλτη (παρατήρησε τα παράθυρα στην γέφυρα) και συνακόλουθα η πρύμη του η οποία λογικά ήταν «τετραγωνισμένη», προς την πλευρά της θάλασσας. Αρα κατά την πρώτη μετασκευή του (από πλωτό γερανό σε πορθμείο) δεν χρειάστηκε να ανοίξει νέος καταπέλτης πρύμα, αφού απλά η πρώην πλώρη του γερμανικού αποβατικού  μετετράπη σε πρύμη στο _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_.


Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα ήταν εφικτή αυτή η μεταφορά πλώρας-πρύμνης. Ειδικά με τα μέσα της εποχής, η αντιστροφή του μηχανοστασίου, η διάνοιξη νέων δίοδων για τους άξονες και η μεταφορά του πηδαλίου, μου φαντάζονται πάρα πολύ δύσκολα ως αδύνατα. Επίσης αν μιλάμε για το ADIGE δεν βλέπω το λόγο γιατί να κάνουν μια τέτοια παρακινδυνευμένη μετασκευή - που όμοια της δεν έχει ξαναγίνει - τη στιγμή που το πλοίο διέθετε ήδη έτοιμο γκαράζ.




> Όταν πριν πολλά χρόνια είχα δει το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ για πρώτη φορά σε φωτογραφία, η πρώτη μου αυθόρμητη σκέψη ήταν ότι κάποιος είχε πάρει τον χώρο του γκαράζ από μία παντόφλα και του είχε κολλήσει την πλώρη από κάποιο άλλο κομμένο συμβατικό πλοίο. Μήπως όμως τελικά αυτή είναι και η πραγματικότητα ???


 Αυτό μου φαίνεται ακόμη πιο απίθανο Γιώργο. Δεν έχω διαβάσει ποτέ για κάποια τέτοια περίπτωση "συρραφής" πλοίων στην Ελλάδα, ειδικά εκείνης της εποχής με τα μέτρια τεχνολογικά μέσα. Μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο λογικό να διατηρήθηκε το πρωραίο τμήμα του σκάφους και να διαπλατύνθηκε από το μηχανοστάσιο και πρύμα. Η ύπαρξη του μηχανοστασίου προφανώς περιόριζε ούτως ή άλλως το γκαράζ, οπότε εκεί εξέλειπε ο λόγος για διπλάτυνση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη αφού πρώτα πω το αυτονόητο, πως δηλαδή μία συζήτηση μαζί σου είναι πάντα απολαυστική και τεκμηριωμένη, ας πάμε να σχολιάσω.




> Κατά την εγγραφή του σκάφους στα νηολόγια φορτηγίδων της Κέρκυρας (το Ιούλιο του 1957) ως πλωτού γερανού καταγράφηκε ως πρώην αποβατικό. Δεν αναφέρεται ούτε ως κατεστραμμένο, ούτε ως γερμανικό......
> 
> .....Το οτι νηολογήθηκε μόλις τον Ιούλιο του 1957 στην Κέρκυρα έγινε γιατί το πλοίο πέρασε τότε από την ιδιοκτησία της Λιμενικής Αρχής Κέρκυρας στους ιδιώτες και έτσι ήταν απαραίτητη η νηολόγηση του. Δηλαδή όσο παρέμενε στην ιδιότητα του κράτους στερείτω νηολογίου.


Ο όρος "κατεστραμμένο" δεν είναι δικός μου, είχε αναφερθεί από τον _emmpapad_ στα στοιχεία που είχα παραθέσει στο πρώτο ποστ θέματος. Και ο αείμνηστος καλός μας φίλος ήταν πάντα πολύ προσεκτικός σε αυτά που μας μετέφερε. Το δε "γερμανικό" έχει αναφερθεί σε παλιές συζητήσεις στο topic "Παλιές φωτογραφίες της Κέρκυρας".

Αν το πλοίο ως πλωτός γερανός ανήκε από το 1949 ως το 1957 στην Λιμενική Αρχή Κέρκυρας, δεν έπρεπε να φέρει και αριθμό νηολογίου ??? Πιθανόν να κάνω λάθος, αλλά νομίζω ότι αριθμό νηολογίου δεν φέρουν μόνο τα πλοία του Π.Ν. 




> Έχω συζητήσει με τα μέλη της ιταλικής ομάδας μελέτης ιστορίας ναυτιλίας  και ναυτικού AIDMEN και με διαβεβαίωσαν πως το ADIGE (το σκάφος στο  Κρυνοέρι δηλαδή) δεν είχε αδελφά και όλα τα υπόλοιπα ιταλικά αποβατικά  τους είναι γνωστό το τι απέγιναν κατά και μετά τον πόλεμο. Θεωρητικά  πάντα, θα μπορούσε το ναυάγιο του ADIGE να είχε ανελκυστεί από τον ΟΑΝ  και να είχε δωθεί για κάποιο λόγω που αγνοώ στον ΟΔΙΣΥ. Οι διαστάσεις  του ADIGE (47 Χ 9,6 μ.) δεν ταιριάζουν όμως με το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ που αρχικά  ήταν 40,6 Χ 11,5 μ. Και μπορούμε να πούμε οτι τα 9,6 μέτρα πλάτος του  ADIGE έγιναν 11,55 μέτρα μετά τη διαπλάτυνση. Αλλά τα 6,5 μέτρα μήκους  γιατί να κόπηκαν;


Τελικά το αποβατικό στο Κρυονέρι ονομαζόταν πράγματι ADIGE ??? Είχα μείνει στην εντύπωση ότι το συγκεκριμμένο όνομα είχε αναφερθεί λανθασμένα. Ωστόσο, πιστεύω πως είναι πολύ θετική η πληροφορία σου ως προς το ότι δεν είχε αδέλφια. Άρα μπορούμε να είμαστε πλέον βέβαιοι -ή τουλάχιστον απόλυτα βέβαιος εγώ- ότι πρόκειται για το μετέπειτα ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ. Όσον αφορά το γιατί να κόπηκαν τα 6,5 μέτρα, νομίζω πως η απάντηση θα μπορούσε να είναι προφανής αν πράγματι ισχύει ο όρος "κατεστραμμένο". Έπαθε ζημιά, καταστράφηκε μεγάλο μέρος της -τότε- πρύμης του και παρέμεινε άθικτη η πλώρη του η οποία και μεταφέρθηκε αυτούσια ως πρύμη πια στο ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ. Και το αυτούσια, αποδεικνύεται από την σύγκριση των παρακάτω φωτό. Στην πρώτη, λεπτομέρεια από το ADIGE, στην δεύτερη, λεπτομέρεια από το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ. Μέχρι και το "σκαλί - κούρμπα στο παραπέτο είχε παραμείνει ίδιο.

B.jpg__A.jpg 




> Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα ήταν εφικτή αυτή η μεταφορά πλώρας-πρύμνης. Ειδικά  με τα μέσα της εποχής, η αντιστροφή του μηχανοστασίου, η διάνοιξη νέων  δίοδων για τους άξονες και η μεταφορά του πηδαλίου, μου φαντάζονται πάρα  πολύ δύσκολα ως αδύνατα.


Μα φίλε Άρη, αυτό είναι δεδομένο ότι έγινε, δεν αποτελεί "σενάριο". Η πλώρη του ADIGE (καταπέλτης) στο ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ήταν η πρύμη. Δεν γνωρίζω να απαντήσω στις παραμέτρους που αναφέρεις (αντιστροφή του μηχανοστασίου κ.λ.π.) αλλά η "μεταφορά" πλώρης - πρύμης έγινε, είναι γεγονός αδιαμφισβήτητο. 




> Αυτό μου φαίνεται ακόμη πιο απίθανο Γιώργο. Δεν έχω διαβάσει ποτέ για  κάποια τέτοια περίπτωση "συρραφής" πλοίων στην Ελλάδα, ειδικά εκείνης  της εποχής με τα μέτρια τεχνολογικά μέσα. Μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο λογικό  να διατηρήθηκε το πρωραίο τμήμα του σκάφους και να διαπλατύνθηκε από το  μηχανοστάσιο και πρύμα.


Αντίστοιχα όμως Άρη δεν έχουμε διαβάσει ούτε έχουμε ξαναδεί ναυπηγική περίπτωση και σαν του ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ (μισό - μισό !!!), είναι μοναδική στα ελληνικά τουλάχιστον ναυτιλιακά χρονικά, άρα γιατί να μην ήταν μοναδική και η περίπτωση "συρραφής" ??? (πάντα στα πλαίσια των υποθέσεων μιλάμε βέβαια). Και προσωπικά, θεωρώ πιό λογικό (και βέβαιο για μένα) να διατηρήθηκε ακέραιο μόνο το πρυμαίο τμήμα - γκαράζ (θυμίζω τις δύο πιό πάνω πρυμαίες φωτό που παρέθεσα).

Τέλος να αναφέρω άλλη μία πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα παράμετρο του ιστορικού του πλοίου. Καλός φίλος ναυπηγός, πριν χρόνια όταν είχα παραθέσει τις φωτό από τα _σημερινά "απομεινάρια" του πλοίου_ στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη, με είχε τότε ενημερώσει ότι στην πλώρη του διακρινόταν γραμμένο με ανάγλυφους χαρακτήρες το όνομα _ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ Χ_. Έχοντας ως δεδομένη την πληροφορία από τον _emmpapad_ που αφορούσε στο ότι το πλοίο μέχρι και την διαγραφή του από τα ελληνικά νηολόγια το _2005_ δεν είχε (ποτέ) αλλάξει όνομα, τι άραγε μπορεί να σήμαινε αυτό το ανάγλυφο _ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ Χ_ ??? Εκτός της περιπτώσεως μετά την Κέρκυρα να επρόκειτο να πουληθεί κάπου ή απλά να μετονομαστεί (κάτι που για τον ένα ή άλλο λόγο τελικά δεν έγινε), μήπως αυτό το όνομα ανήκε στο πλοίο το οποίο το μακρινό _1957_ .....χάρισε την πλώρη του στο _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ ??? (αν φυσικά είχε πράγματι γίνει κάτι τέτοιο).

----------


## Ellinis

> Ο όρος "κατεστραμμένο" δεν είναι δικός μου, είχε αναφερθεί από τον _emmpapad_ στα στοιχεία που είχα παραθέσει στο πρώτο ποστ θέματος. Και ο αείμνηστος καλός μας φίλος ήταν πάντα πολύ προσεκτικός σε αυτά που μας μετέφερε. Το δε "γερμανικό" έχει αναφερθεί σε παλιές συζητήσεις στο topic "Παλιές φωτογραφίες της Κέρκυρας".


Πράγματι ο Μανώλης θα είχε κάποιο στοιχείο που πρόσθεσε τη λέξη κατεστραμμένο. Όμως όταν είχα ανταλλάξει μαζί του στοιχεία μου είχε στείλει την παρακάτω απάντηση που παραθέτω: 
"_Νηολογήθηκε ως πλωτός γερανός και είχε διπλό__ κρένι για απομάκρυνση ναυαγίων. Ιδιοκτησία ΟΔΙΣΥ το 1949. Πρώην αποβατικό και μας παραχωρήθηκε ως πολεμική αποζημίωση. Δεν αναφέρεται προηγούμενο όνομα, έτος κατασκευής -(είνα του 1943)-αλλά ούτε και προηγούμενο νηολόγιο. "_ 
Στα στοιχεία λοιπόν έχουμε μια πολύ σημαντική πληροφορία που κρατάω για αργότερα: "_μας παραχωρήθηκε ως πολεμική αποζημίωση"_




> Αν το πλοίο ως πλωτός γερανός ανήκε από το 1949 ως το 1957 στην Λιμενική Αρχή Κέρκυρας, δεν έπρεπε να φέρει και αριθμό νηολογίου ??? Πιθανόν να κάνω λάθος, αλλά νομίζω ότι αριθμό νηολογίου δεν φέρουν μόνο τα πλοία του Π.Ν.


Toυλάχιστον παλαιότερα τα κρατικά πλοία διάφορων οργανισμών δεν γράφονταν στα "πολιτικά" νηολόγια. π.χ. πλοία του ΟΛΠ, του Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ., του Ο.Α.Ν. κλπ




> Τελικά το αποβατικό στο Κρυονέρι ονομαζόταν πράγματι ADIGE ???


Σωστά, μιας και ήταν μοναδικό, είναι σίγουρα το ίδιο.




> Και το αυτούσια, αποδεικνύεται από την σύγκριση των παρακάτω φωτό. Στην πρώτη, λεπτομέρεια από το ADIGE, στην δεύτερη, λεπτομέρεια από το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ. Μέχρι και το "σκαλί - κούρμπα στο παραπέτο είχε παραμείνει ίδιο.
> 
> B.jpg__A.jpg


Γιώργο το σκαλοπατάκι στο παραπέτο του ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ δεν μπορεί να έχει σχέση με το ADIGE μιας και βρίσκεται στη γωνία της διαπλατυνμένης πρύμνης, άρα πολύ πιο "έξω" από εκεί που βρισκόταν το αντίστοιχο παραπέτο του ιταλικού αποβατικού. 

Πάντως, ακόμη και η καταγραφή του ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ως πρώην αποβατικό, είναι κάτι που με  προβληματίζει καθώς δεν υπήρχε κανένα αποβατικό που να έχει τις προπέλες  κάτω από τον καταπέλτη, πράγμα εξαιρετικά ανάποδο για σκάφος που  προορίζεται για προσορμισμούς. Αυτό το λύνει η ιδέα της αντιστοφής πρύμνης/πλώρας η οποία όμως δεν μου φαντάζει πιθανή. 

Πιστεύω οτι για να βρούμε την άκρη - και είμαι βέβαιος οτι στο τέλος θα βρεθεί - θα πρέπει να ψάξουμε σε στοιχεία. 

Η θεωρία οτι το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ είναι το ανελκυσθέν ναυάγιο του ADIGE πάντως δεν επιβεβαιώνεται από τα αρχεία του ΟΑΝ. Σε αυτά δεν αναφέρεται η ανέλκυση του ιταλικού αποβατικού ή γενικά κάποιου ναυαγίου στην Ιτέα πέρα από ένα ρυμουλκό. Ακόμη και αν ξέφυγε η καταγραφή του ναυαγίου στα αρχεία τους, όταν νηολογήθηκε θα έπρεπε να αναφερόταν η εκποίηση του από τον ΟΑΝ στον οποίον είχαν περιέλθει όλα τα ναυάγια.

Το άλλο που μου ξενίζει είναι οτι ανήκε στον ΟΔΙΣΥ και εκεί δεν είχε καταλήξει κανένα άλλο ναυάγιο, παρά μόνο πλοίο που μας είχαν παραχωρήσει οι Σύμμαχοι. Εδώ κολάει και η φράση "μας παραχωρήθηκε ως πολεμική αποζημίωση" καθώς εξηγεί γιατί το σκάφος βρέθηκε στον ΟΔΙΣΥ. Νομίζω οτι αν γίνει έρευνα στα αρχεία του, πιθανώς να υπάρχουν στα ΓΑΚ, θα βρεθεί κάποιο στοιχείο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δεν ξερω αν σας βοηθαει σε τιποτε αλλα εδω ειναι μια ανακοινωση του *ΟΔΙΣΥ* στις 15/11/1949 με αναφορα και σε ενα (πλωτο) γερανο που προδπαθουσαν να εκποιησουν...

19491115 Odisy.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάθε επιπλέον στοιχείο είναι χρήσιμο κ. Πέππα, και ευχαριστούμε για την συνδρομή.




> Πιστεύω οτι για να βρούμε την άκρη - και είμαι βέβαιος οτι στο τέλος θα βρεθεί - θα πρέπει να ψάξουμε σε στοιχεία.


'Ενα ακόμα (νέο και σημαντικό) στοιχείο Άρη που ίσως βοηθήσει, είναι ότι το πλοίο έφερε και αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 5185738_ !!! Στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται ως _KERKIRA_, και επιβεβαιώνονται τα στοιχεία του έτους κατασκευής _(1943)_, των αρχικών διαστάσεων του _(Length Overall x Breadth Extreme: 40.59m — 11.49m)_ ενώ αναφέρεται και το _Gross tonnage_ του πλοίου_, (362 tons)_.

----------


## Ellinis

Μερικές φορές χρειάζεται και λίγο τύχη. Ξεφύλιζα ένα από τους τόμους της σειράς German Warships που περιέχει και τα διάφορα αποβατικά, μήπως και βρω κάποιο που θα μπορούσε να ταιριάζει με τις διαστάσεις του ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ. Μάταια... Συνεχίζοντας το ξεφύλισμα το μάτι μου έπεσε σε μια σειρά πλωτών γερανών που είχαν ναυπηγήσει οι Γερμανοί. 
2.jpg

  Το σουλούπι τους έμοιαζε αρκετά με το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ... Κοιτάζοντας τι απέγιναν, έφθασα και στον τελευταίο, τον ΒΡ 48, όπου υπήρχε η αναφορά
_«12.7.46_ _US__ Navy__, 1949 griech__.»_ και μετά τίποτα... Όμς griech=Eλλ(άδα)

  Aμέσως έδεσαν όλα... Οι διαστάσεις του γερανού (38,1 x 9,5 μ) ήταν στα πλαίσια που έπρεπε, είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1943, ήταν γερμανικό, όχι αποβατικό όπως μας είχε παραπλανήσει το Νηολόγιο Κέρκυρας αλλά εξαρχής πλωτός γερανός, και ήταν λογικό να έχει περιέλθει στον ΟΔΙΣΥ αφού ενδιάμεσα είχε περάσει από τους Αμερικάνους. 

  Ψάχνοντας παραπάνω στο διαδύκτιο, βρήκα εδώ και εδώ αρκετές πληροφορίες.
Έτσι προέκυψε το παρακάτω ιστορικό για τον πλωτό γερανό ΒΡ 48 (Tο BP προέκυψε από το bergeprahm=μαούνα ανελκύσεων) που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1943 στα Rheinwerft και ανήκε στην κλάση ΒΡ IV. Ήταν εξοπλισμένος με ένα γερανό 18 τόνων.
  Το 1943-45 έδρασε στη Νορβηγία, και εκτιμώ οτι εκεί παραδώθηκε μιας και αρχικά (το 1946) περιήλθε στο Νορβηγικό Π.Ν.
  Το ίδιο έτος περιήλθε ως επανόρθωση πολέμου στις ΗΠΑ που προφανώς δεν ενδιαφέρθηκαν για το παράξενο πλωτό γερανό και έτσι το παραχώρησαν το 1949 στην Ελλάδα. Εκτιμώ οτι είχε αφαιρεθεί ήδη ο μεγάλος γερανός και ίσως για αυτό το περάσανε για κάποιο είδος αποβατικού. Έτσι περιήλθε στον ΟΔΙΣΥ που κάποια στιγμή το διέθεσε στο Λιμενικό Ταμείο Κέρκυρας όπου τοποθετήθηκε διπλό κρένι και χρησίμευσε σε ανελκύσεις ναυαγίων μέχρι το 1957 οπότε πουλήθηκε σε ιδιώτες και νηολογήθηκε, μετασκευαζόμενο στο πορθμείο ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ με διαπλάτυνση του καταστρώματος (ένα μέτρο προς κάθε πλευρά) και τοποθέτηση καταπέλτη. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστά.

  Να δούμε δυο φωτογραφίες των αδελφού ΜΡ 42 και ΜΡ 43
BP 42.jpg BP 43.jpg
Πηγή 

Και αξιοσημείωτο είναι οτι το _αδελφό ΜΡ 47_ συνεχίζει μέχρι σήμερα να προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του.
Τέλος εδώ και εδώ υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από το κονταδελφό ΜΡ 33 που επίσης μετατράπηκε σε φέρι, στη Νορβηγία.

----------


## npapad

> Μερικές φορές χρειάζεται και λίγο τύχη. Ξεφύλιζα ένα από τους τόμους της σειράς German Warships που περιέχει και τα διάφορα αποβατικά, μήπως και βρω κάποιο που θα μπορούσε να ταιριάζει με τις διαστάσεις του ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ. Μάταια... Συνεχίζοντας το ξεφύλισμα το μάτι μου έπεσε σε μια σειρά πλωτών γερανών που είχαν ναυπηγήσει οι Γερμανοί. 
> 2.jpg
> 
>   Το σουλούπι τους έμοιαζε αρκετά με το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ... Κοιτάζοντας τι απέγιναν, έφθασα και στον τελευταίο, τον ΒΡ 48, όπου υπήρχε η αναφορά
> _«12.7.46_ _US__ Navy__, 1949 griech__.»_ και μετά τίποτα... Όμς griech=Eλλ(άδα)
> 
>   Aμέσως έδεσαν όλα... Οι διαστάσεις του γερανού (38,1 x 9,5 μ) ήταν στα πλαίσια που έπρεπε, είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1943, ήταν γερμανικό, όχι αποβατικό όπως μας είχε παραπλανήσει το Νηολόγιο Κέρκυρας αλλά εξαρχής πλωτός γερανός, και ήταν λογικό να έχει περιέλθει στον ΟΔΙΣΥ αφού ενδιάμεσα είχε περάσει από τους Αμερικάνους. 
> 
>   Ψάχνοντας παραπάνω στο διαδύκτιο, βρήκα εδώ και εδώ αρκετές πληροφορίες.
> ...


Εξαιρετική δουλειά Άρη ! Θα το ψάξω μήπως νηολογήθηκε αρχικά με το όνομα BP 48 για να καλύψουμε το κενό στο νηολόγιο μέχρι το 1957.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη, δεν έχω λόγια, απλά και μόνο ΥΠΟΚΛΙΝΟΜΑΙ , στις γνώσεις σου, στο αρχείο σου, στην συστηματική και τεκμηριωμένη αναζήτηση στοιχείων. Respect !!!

Νεκτάριε, εκτός από το όνομα _BP 48_, να έκανες μία αναζήτηση και με το όνομα _ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ Χ_, μήπως -έστω και μία στο εκατομμύριο- είχε δουλέψει με αυτό το όνομα ως πλωτός γερανός στην Κέρκυρα μέχρι το 1957 ???

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πραγματικα     χαρηκα την ενδιαφερουσα   αναγνωση απο τους φιλους που συμμετειχαν  στον γραπτο  διαλογο     γυρω απο το παρελθον του Κερκυρα.     
Ο δε φιλος Ellinis εξαιρετικος  παντα   βρισκει  τροπο  να  ξετυλιγει τον  '' Mιτο της Αριαδνης" 
 Respect σε ολους!!!_

----------


## nauxa

Πολυ καλη αναλυση απο τον Ellinis. Παντως δεν ειμαστε οι μονοι που καναμε το γερανο ποσταλι, μια απο τα ιδια και οι Νορβηγοι... http://www.fjordfaehren.de/no_f2/odder1941.htm

----------


## Ellinis

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια. Θεωρώ οτι η συζήτηση στο φόρουμ ήταν που οδήγησε στη λύση, μιας και χωρίς την παρακίνηση για περισσότερο ψάξιμο δεν θα είχα φθάσει σε αυτή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=nauxa;592677]Πολυ καλη αναλυση απο τον Ellinis. Παντως δεν ειμαστε οι μονοι που καναμε το γερανο ποσταλι, μια απο τα ιδια και οι Νορβηγοι... http://www.fjordfaehren.de/no_f2/odder1941.htm[/QUOT
Xιλιάδες καράβια του Β' ΠΠ μετασκευάστηκαν γιά άλλες χρήσεις σε πολλές χώρες.Ανάμεσα σε αυτές κ η Ελλάδα αφού μετά τον πόλεμο οι ελλείψεις ήταν τεράστιες.

----------


## npapad

Λίγα παραπάνω στοιχεία για το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ από το Greek Shipping Directory toy 1980. Αναφέρεται ότι ανακατασκευάστηκε ριζικά το 1978 "Rebuilt 1978", είχε ΔΔΣ SVJH, 2 μηχανές Oil MWM 400 BHP, 40,59 μέτρα μήκος και 11,49 μέτρα πλάτος. Σαν ιδιοκτήτης φαίνεται η KOSMOS NAFTILIAKI LTD (Ζ. Καλλέργης). Θα κοιτάξω για το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς και στα υπόλοιπα directories και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ενδιαφέροντα τα νέα στοιχεία Νεκτάριε, αλλά μας τα μπερδεύουν λίγο. Ανακατασκευάστηκε ριζικά το 1978 ως τι (???), διότι να συνέχισε μετά το 1978 ως Ε/-Ο/Γ είτε στην Κέρκυρα είτε κάπου αλλού το βλέπω χλωμότατον. Ακόμα, βλέπω ότι ως μήκος του το 1980 αναφέρονται τα 40,6 μέτρα που είχε αρχικά, ενώ όπως είχε γράψει ο Άρης και ήταν και οφθαλμοφανές στις διαθέσιμες φωτό, είχε επιμηκυνθεί στα 54 μέτρα πολλά χρόνια πριν το 1978.

----------


## npapad

> Ενδιαφέροντα τα νέα στοιχεία Νεκτάριε, αλλά μας τα μπερδεύουν λίγο. Ανακατασκευάστηκε ριζικά το 1978 ως τι (???), διότι να συνέχισε μετά το 1978 ως Ε/-Ο/Γ είτε στην Κέρκυρα είτε κάπου αλλού το βλέπω χλωμότατον. Ακόμα, βλέπω ότι ως μήκος του το 1980 αναφέρονται τα 40,6 μέτρα που είχε αρχικά, ενώ όπως είχε γράψει ο Άρης και ήταν και οφθαλμοφανές στις διαθέσιμες φωτό, είχε επιμηκυνθεί στα 54 μέτρα πολλά χρόνια πριν το 1978.


Και εγώ αναρωτήθηκα, γι' αυτό και τα μετέφερα όπως τα έχει το directory. Για τις διαστάσεις υποθέτω ότι απλά αμέλησαν να τις διορθώσουν στη λίστα αλλά για την ανακατασκευή του 1978 ? Μήπως τότε τροποποιήθηκε σε φορτηγίδα ? Το όνομα και η εταιρεία θυμίζουν κάτι ? Θα προσπαθήσω το Σαββατοκύριακο να κοιτάξω όλα τα directories με τη σειρά μήπως βγάλουμε καμιά άκρη από τις εταιρείες/ιδιοκτήτες.

----------


## npapad

Έκανα χθες μια ανασκαφή στα Greek Shipping Directories και ανακάλυψα λίγα παραπάνω στοιχεία για το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ.
Εμφανίζεται στα GSD πρώτη φορά το 1972.
Ιδιοκτήτης από τότε μέχρι και το 1974 εμφανίζεται η εταιρεία ΠΟΡΘΜΕΙΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ ΕΠΕ (Δ. ΠΙΤΟΥΛΗΣ).
Το 1975 αλλάζει ιδιοκτήτες. Οι νέοι είναι οι ΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ΚΑΛΛΕΡΓΗ, ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ.
Ανακατασκευή το 1978 και αλλαγή ιδιοκτησίας σε ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΕ (ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ ΚΑΛΛΕΡΓΗΣ).
Το 1983 δεν υπήρχε στα ενεργά. Κοιτώντας στα αποσυρμένα να δω τι έγινε, το GSD του 1983 αναφέρει ότι κάηκε (burnt) το 1982 !
Μέχρι και που κάηκε ήταν δηλωμένο σαν ferry boat, οπότε η ανακατασκευή του 1978 δεν άλλαξε τη χρήση του. Πιθανολογώ ότι μετά τη φωτιά ανακατασκευάστηκε ξανά σαν φορτηγίδα πλέον (από το 1982 μέχρι το 1988 που νηολογήθηκε στο νηολόγιο φορτηγίδων ενδεχομένως να είχε μείνει κάπου κατεστραμμένη).
Ίσως αξίζει ένα ψάξιμο στα νηολόγια Πειραιά για το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς του (καθώς ενδεχομένως να υπήρξε και άλλος ιδιοκτήτης/ιδιοκτήτες πριν το 1970-71) και ενδεχομένως και άλλοι ενδιάμεσα στους υπάρχοντες ή μετά το 1982...

----------


## npapad

Με νηολόγιο φορτηγίδων Βόλου, ιδιοκτήτες εμφανίζονται οι Γ. Γιαννίσης - Παν. Κοβούλης (από το αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη - emmpapad)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Λίγα παραπάνω στοιχεία για το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ από το Greek Shipping Directory toy 1980. Αναφέρεται ότι ανακατασκευάστηκε ριζικά το 1978 "Rebuilt 1978", είχε ΔΔΣ SVJH, 2 μηχανές Oil MWM 400 BHP, 40,59 μέτρα μήκος και 11,49 μέτρα πλάτος.





> Ακόμα, βλέπω ότι ως μήκος του το 1980 αναφέρονται τα 40,6 μέτρα που είχε αρχικά, ενώ όπως είχε γράψει ο Άρης και ήταν και οφθαλμοφανές στις διαθέσιμες φωτό, είχε επιμηκυνθεί στα 54 μέτρα πολλά χρόνια πριν το 1978.





> Και εγώ αναρωτήθηκα, γι' αυτό και τα μετέφερα όπως τα έχει το directory.


Πάντως Νεκτάριε, τελικά δεν πρέπει να μας προβληματίζει το γεγονός ότι στο Greek Shipping Directory του _1980_ αναφερόντουσαν τα αρχικά "μέτρα" του πλοίου, μιας και αυτά αναφέρονται ακόμα και μέχρι σήμερα στις βάσεις δεδομένων. 




> 'Ενα ακόμα (νέο και σημαντικό) στοιχείο  Άρη που ίσως βοηθήσει, είναι ότι το πλοίο έφερε και αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 5185738_ !!! Στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται ως _KERKIRA_, και επιβεβαιώνονται τα στοιχεία του έτους κατασκευής _(1943)_, των αρχικών διαστάσεων του _(Length Overall x Breadth Extreme: 40.59m — 11.49m)_ ενώ αναφέρεται και το _Gross tonnage_ του πλοίου_, (362 tons)_.


Είναι δε κάτι που το έχω ξαναδεί και για πολλά άλλα πλοία. Ενώ δηλαδή είχαν υποστεί πριν πολλά χρόνια μετασκευή(ες) επιμήκυνσης και διαπλάτυνσης, να αναφέρονται μέχρι και σήμερα στις βάσεις δεδομένων με τις αρχικές του διαστάσεις. Κατά τα άλλα, επίσης πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα τελευταία στοιχεία που μας έδωσες και για την ριζική ανακατασκευή του 1978 και για την φωτιά που του έδωσε την χαριστική βολή το 1982. Πολύ περιέργος είμαι να μπορούσα να το έβλεπα ως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ κατόπιν αυτής της ανακατασκευής, όπως ακόμα και για το που προοριζόταν να δουλέψει, στην Κέρκυρα πάλι ή κάπου αλλού ??? Προφανώς όμως δεν θα το μάθουμε.......

----------


## Ellinis

Οι δυο παρακάτω πληροφορίες πιθανώς να συνδέονται. Η εκτίμηση μου είναι οτι όταν το πλοίο μετασκευάστηκε (γιατί άραγε;...) το 
1978 οι νέοι ιδιοκτήτες του κόλησαν και τα γράμματα του νέου ονόματος που σκόπευαν να του δώσουν: ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ Χ. Προφανώς κάτι δεν πήγε με βάση τα σχέδια, το πλοίο δεν ταξίδεψε στη (νέα) του γραμμή, δεν μετανομάστηκε επίσημα και η φωτιά του 1982 το έστειλε στα αζήτητα...
Νομίζω μια έρευνα στις ναυτιλιακές εκδόσεις του 1978-82 θα μπορούσε να αποκαλύψει για που προοριζόταν το μετασκευασμένο ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ.




> Καλός φίλος ναυπηγός, πριν χρόνια όταν είχα παραθέσει τις φωτό από τα _σημερινά "απομεινάρια" του πλοίου_ στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη, με είχε τότε ενημερώσει ότι στην πλώρη του διακρινόταν γραμμένο με ανάγλυφους χαρακτήρες το όνομα _ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ Χ_. Έχοντας ως δεδομένη την πληροφορία από τον _emmpapad_ που αφορούσε στο ότι το πλοίο μέχρι και την διαγραφή του από τα ελληνικά νηολόγια το _2005_ δεν είχε (ποτέ) αλλάξει όνομα, τι άραγε μπορεί να σήμαινε αυτό το ανάγλυφο _ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ Χ_  ??? Εκτός της περιπτώσεως μετά την Κέρκυρα να επρόκειτο να πουληθεί  κάπου ή απλά να μετονομαστεί (κάτι που για τον ένα ή άλλο λόγο τελικά  δεν έγινε), μήπως αυτό το όνομα ανήκε στο πλοίο το οποίο το μακρινό _1957_ .....χάρισε την πλώρη του στο _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ ??? (αν φυσικά είχε πράγματι γίνει κάτι τέτοιο).





> Ανακατασκευή το 1978 και αλλαγή ιδιοκτησίας σε ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΕ (ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ ΚΑΛΛΕΡΓΗΣ).
> Το 1983 δεν υπήρχε στα ενεργά. Κοιτώντας στα αποσυρμένα να δω τι έγινε, το GSD του 1983 αναφέρει ότι κάηκε (burnt) το 1982 !
> Μέχρι και που κάηκε ήταν δηλωμένο σαν ferry boat, οπότε η ανακατασκευή του 1978 δεν άλλαξε τη χρήση του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μερικές φορές χρειάζεται και λίγο τύχη. Ξεφύλιζα ένα από τους τόμους της σειράς German Warships που περιέχει και τα διάφορα αποβατικά, μήπως και βρω κάποιο που θα μπορούσε να ταιριάζει με τις διαστάσεις του ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ. Μάταια... Συνεχίζοντας το ξεφύλισμα το μάτι μου έπεσε σε μια σειρά πλωτών γερανών που είχαν ναυπηγήσει οι Γερμανοί. .......
> 
> .


Ελειπα στην Κινα και δεν ειχα δει αυτη την καταχωριση. Πραγματι καταπληκτικη δουλεια! Μπραβο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για κοιταξτε αυτη την φωτογραφια. Τριτη δεξια. http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-EPIRU...QAAOSwzJ5XUaMp

Μηπως ειναι το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σαφώς και είναι το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Από το μέλος _taasos_, φωτό με πολύ όμορφα χρώματα στο _λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας_.


Από ότι διάβασα στο facebook, στην σελίδα του "Σωματείου Ναυτικών Κέρκυρας", η συγκεκριμμένη φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί το _1961_.

----------


## npapad

Ψάχνοντας σε 2 Lloyds Registers που έχω (1974-75 και 1979-80) ανακάλυψα λίγα παραπάνω στοιχεία για το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ. Οι 2 μηχανές του αναφέρεται στους Lloyd's ότι "built 1942, fitted 1957" δηλαδή τοποθετήθηκαν το 1957. Υποθέτω αντικατάσταση στις πρώτες που φορούσε ? (μια και ξέρουμε ότι ήταν αυτοκινούμενος από την αρχή). Επίσης επιβεβαιώθηκε αυτό που ανέφερε το Greek Shipping Directory για ανακατασκευή το 1978. Ο Register του 1979-80 αναφέρει ότι "converted to general cargo barge". Άρα επιβεβαιώνεται ότι η ριζική ανακατασκευή το 1978 το μετέτρεψε σε φορτηγίδα. Το τρίτο στοιχείο που με έβαλε σε σκέψεις είναι ότι και στους 2 Registers αναφέρεται σαν έτος κατασκευής το 1906 !!! Η σκέψη που κάνω είναι μήπως η αρχική κατασκευή έγινε πάνω σε κάποιο παλιό κύτος που είχε περισσέψει...

Όσον αφορά τα ανάγλυφα γράμματα (ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ Χ) πάνω στο σκάφος και με δεδομένο ότι ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ το θυμάται τη δεκαετία του 1970 στο Αμπελάκι μπήκα σε σκέψεις μήπως έγινε καμιά προσπάθεια να αγοραστεί από την οικογένεια Παναγιωτάκη που δεν ευδοκίμησε, μια και το όνομα θυμίζει έντονα την συγκεκριμένη οικογένεια.... Οι αγαπητοί φίλοι που τριγυρνούν στην περιοχή (ξέρετε για ποιους χτυπάει η καμπάνα !) ίσως αξίζει να κάνουν μια κουβέντα με τους Παναγιωτάκηδες μήπως βγάλουμε καμιά άκρη !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όσον αφορά τα ανάγλυφα γράμματα (ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ Χ) πάνω στο σκάφος και με δεδομένο ότι ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ το θυμάται τη δεκαετία του 1970 στο Αμπελάκι μπήκα σε σκέψεις μήπως έγινε καμιά προσπάθεια να αγοραστεί από την οικογένεια Παναγιωτάκη που δεν ευδοκίμησε, μια και το όνομα θυμίζει έντονα την συγκεκριμένη οικογένεια.... Οι αγαπητοί φίλοι που τριγυρνούν στην περιοχή (ξέρετε για ποιους χτυπάει η καμπάνα !) ίσως αξίζει να κάνουν μια κουβέντα με τους Παναγιωτάκηδες μήπως βγάλουμε καμιά άκρη !


Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ (η απάντηση).

Αρκετό καιρό είχα να μπω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, και την προηγούμενη φορά δεν είχα βρει κάποιον από τους ιδιοκτήτες. Χθες όμως μπόρεσα να μιλήσω με έναν από τους δύο, ο οποίος θυμόταν πράγματι το πλοίο (του το έδειξα και σε φωτό) στις αρχές '80 στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. Δεν γνώριζε όμως τίποτα για την "μετονομασία" του σε ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ Χ (και άρα δεν είχε σχέση με την οικογένεια Παναγιωτάκη) ούτε και είχε ακούσει για περιστατικό πυρκαγιάς στο πλοίο. Όπως μου είπε, θυμόταν ότι το είχαν πάει στα Αμπελάκια προκειμένου να του αφαιρέσουν τις μηχανές και να το μετατρέψουν σε φορτηγίδα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία πραγματικά σπουδαία εικόνα ανέβηκε αυτές τις ημέρες στο ebay. Εικόνα ντοκουμέντο, αφού ανατρέπει κάποια στοιχεία από το ιστορικό που γνωρίζαμε μέχρι σήμερα για το πλοίο. Όπως το ότι είχε δουλέψει ως πορθμείο μόνο στη γραμμή Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας. Όπως _βλέπουμε σε καρτ ποστάλ_ από το λιμάνι της Ερέτριας, το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ είχε περάσει για κάποιο διάστημα και από την γραμμή _Ερέτριας - Ωρωπού_ !!!

Με δεδομένο ότι η καρτ ποστάλ είχε ταχυδρομηθεί τον Αύγουστο του _1963_ (και άρα ήταν προγενέστερη), ίσως βρίσκει απάντηση και ένα μικρό "μυστήριο" που μας είχε προκύψει με μία φωτό που είχε παρουσιάσει πριν περίπου ένα χρόνο ο φίλος T.S.S. APOLLON στο ποστ Νο 10. Απεικονιζόταν το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ σε μακρινή απόσταση εν πλω, και ο τίτλος της ήταν "*GREECE FERRY BOAT "OROPOS" AUGUST 1962"* (δυστυχώς το link της δεν ανταποκρίνεται πιά). Τότε είχα σχολιάσει :    




> Όμορφη φωτό, πιθανολογώ ότι είναι τραβηγμένη σε άφιξη του μικρού φέρρυ στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Το αστείο του πράγματος είναι ότι στον τίτλο που παρατίθεται στο ebay το αναφέρουν ως .....ΩΡΩΠΟΣ : "*GREECE FERRY BOAT "OROPOS" AUGUST 1962"* και βέβαια είναι απορίας άξιον από που το συμπέραναν, ούτε καν που μοιάζουν στο ελάχιστο στους χαρακτήρες τα ονόματα Κέρκυρα και Ωρωπός.


Πλέον όμως, δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε καθόλου βέβαιοι αν αυτός που είχε ανεβάσει εκείνη την φωτό γράφοντας "OROPOS" αναφερόταν στο όνομα του πλοίου, ή -έστω και με λάθος τρόπο- στην τοποθεσία που είχε τραβηχτεί η φωτό.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ* αναφερεται στην εφημεριδα Χρονογραφος του Πειραιως (22/3/1958) σαν προοριζομενο για την "καινουρια" γραμμη Αιγιου-Ιτεας.

19580322 Κερκυρα Χρονογραφος Πειραιως.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το δημοσίευμα, μιας και μας αποκαλύπτει (???) μία άγνωστη μέχρι σήμερα πτυχή της ιστορίας του _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_. Και έβαλα σε παρένθεση τα ερωτηματικά, γιατί συνάμα κάποια πράγματα μου φαίνονται κάπως παράξενα.

Κατ' αρχάς το δημοσίευμα μας πάει πίσω στον _Μάρτιο 1958_. Την ίδια περίοδο δηλαδή που το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ μόλις είχε αγοραστεί από την εταιρεία "Πορθμεία Κέρκυρας-Ηγουμενίτσας ΕΠΕ"*,* μόλις είχε μετασκευαστεί σε επιβατηγό και ταυτόχρονα (τέλη 1957 - αρχές 1958) δρομολογηθεί στην γραμμή Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας. Όπως μας είχε αναφέρει παλαιότερα ο εκλειπών φίλος μας _Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκης_ : _"Εγγράφηκε αρχικά στο νηολόγιο φορτηγίδων Κέρκυρας με αριθμό 113 τον Ιούλιο 1957 και χαρακτηρίστηκε πλωτός γερανός έχοντας διπλό κρένι για απομάκρυνση ναυαγίων. Τον Νοέμβριο 1957 μετασκευάζεται σε πορθμείο και νηολογείται στον Πειραιά με αριθμό 1367 στη Β΄ κλάση"_.

Κατόπιν, υπό ποιό καθεστώς θα δούλευε στην γραμμή του Αιγίου, υπό την Κερκυραική εταιρεία του (που μόλις το είχε αγοράσει προφανώς για να το δρομολογήσει στην Κέρκυρα), υπό ναύλωση ή θα επωλείτο ??? Στο δημοσίευμα αναφέρεται : _"Υπό του ΕΟΤ ενεκρίθη η χορήγησις 1.500.000 δραχμών προς την Εταιρεία Πορθμείων Ελλάδος" δια την εγκατάστασιν πορθμείου μεταξύ του λιμένος.........."_ Με ενάμισι εκατομμύριο δραχμές το 1958 αγόραζες .....κρουαζιερόπλοιο (που λέει ο λόγος), όχι μία πτωχή παντοφλίτσα μετασκευασμένη από γερανό, και δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι με τον όρο "εγκατάστασιν" εννοείτο κάτι άλλο πέραν της αγοράς πλοίου (π.χ. ενάμισι εκατομμύριο μόνο για την κατασκευή εκδοτηρίων εισιτηρίων ούτε μπορώ να το διανοηθώ).

Τέλος, γίνεται αναφορά και συγκεκριμένου χρονικού διαστήματος, για μία πενταετία δηλαδή (ίσως αυτό το στοιχείο να παραπέμπει σε ναύλωση), ενώ όπως καλά γνωρίζουμε από μαρτυρίες, το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ τέλη δεκαετίας '50 - αρχές δεκαετίας "60 δούλευε στην γραμμή της Κέρκυρας. Έτσι λοιπόν, το μόνο που μπορώ να υποθέσω, και εφόσον το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ του δημοσιεύματος είναι το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ του παρόντος θέματος και όχι κάποιο άλλο πλοίο (κάπως απίθανο βέβαια, αλλά από την στιγμή που δεν αναφέρεται αριθμός νηολογίου ή κάποιο άλλο στοιχείο οφείλουμε να κρατήσουμε αυτήν την επιφύλαξη), είναι ότι πιθανόν το πλοίο να ναυλώθηκε από την Εταιρεία Πορθμείων Ελλάδος για να ξεκινήσει την νέα γραμμή του Αιγίου για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, και μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιο άλλο φέρρυ που θα το αντικαθιστούσε (π.χ. ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ή ΘΑΛΕΙΑ που και αυτά ήρθαν στην χώρα μας στα τέλη της δεκαετίας "50).

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω οτι αυτή την φωτογραφία του ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ δεν την έχουμε στο φόρουμ...

40073973_543213076133405_1583862485679603712_o.jpg
πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Νομίζω οτι αυτή την φωτογραφία του ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ δεν την έχουμε στο φόρουμ...
> 
> 40073973_543213076133405_1583862485679603712_o.jpg
> πηγή


 Τι μου θυμίζεις 'Αρη. Σεπτέμβριο του 1966 ταξίδεψα με αυτό οικογενειακώς από Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα. Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι ανάποδα από τις παντόφλες της εποχής φόρτωνε τα αυτοκίνητα την πρύμη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

...1966... (ακούγεται μαγικά) !!! Στο μεταίχμιο δηλαδή της γραμμής. Τότε στην Κέρκυρα πρέπει να δούλευαν τα ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ, ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ, ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ, και μόνη ελληνικής κατασκευής παντόφλα το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ του Αγαπητού. Τα αμέσως επόμενα χρόνια, 1967-68-69, προστίθενται τα ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α, ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π (πρώην ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ), ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ, και στην συνέχεια σχεδόν κάθε χρόνο ένα και δύο νεότευκτα.

Για την ιστορία τώρα, η φωτογραφία που μας παρέθεσε ο Άρης χρονολογείται από το 1969 και μετά, αφού στα αριστερά του ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ στο παλιό λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας βλέπουμε και το ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ.

----------

